# Cub cadet 109 manual pto wont disengage



## TexasRanger011 (6 mo ago)

Can someone tell me whats wrong with this








pto


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Is it an electric clutch?
If so, try unplugging the wire going to it to make sure it isn't the switch.
I know nothing about those - if they are rebuilable or if wear parts are available.
My guess tho is the friction disc has disintegrated and pieces of it are jammed between the the 2 halves of the clutch.
Check to see what parts are available and either rebuild or replace as needed.


----------



## TexasRanger011 (6 mo ago)

Ultradog said:


> Is it an electric clutch?
> If so, try unplugging the wire going to it to make sure it isn't the switch.
> I know nothing about those - if they are rebuilable or if wear parts are available.
> My guess tho is the friction disc has disintegrated and pieces of it are jammed between the the 2 halves of the clutch.
> Check to see what parts are available and either rebuild or replace as needed.


Its a manual that i ended up getting with a tiller and i would pull the lever and it would keep spinning i thought it was the belt but i took the tiller and belt off and the wheel kept spinning


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Okay, So it is a manual clutch. And pulling the lever as you described should disengage it?
Have you inspected the linkage between the lever and clutch to insure it is actually moving the clutch?
Is there any kind of adjustment to the linkage you can make? Are the linkage parts worn, bent or sloppy so it doesn't disengage the clutch properly?
Again, I don't know that tractor at all but those are some generic things to look for.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Have you tried to adjust it? Adjustment instructions are on page 106 in the manual you can download with the link below. Manual is for a 105, but they used the same clutch

Cub Cadet 105 Manual


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

The button that goes in the arm is missing . where the arm contacts the button on the clutch there should be a button in that arm. If you look close you will see what appears to be a hole in the arm. The plug you see in the hole removes and you install a new button. It is a fiber material and can break easily when you install it. I usually just get it started in the hole then press it against the button of the clutch. To adjust it there is a turn buckle on the clutch rod to lengthen or shorten it. Correct adjustment is when pto handle is forward, clutch engaged, there should be about .020 clearance between the two buttons.


----------

